# figured i would ask this in its own thread



## aon1 (Sep 14, 2015)

I've read up on the dosing , what to run with it ect. but wanted real world first hand experience on the dosing /effectiveness/ results of HGH  for anti ageing / lowering body fat. How much difference you find in underground and pharm. How long it took to really feel and see the difference.

Any feed back will be appreciated thanks AON1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Sep 15, 2015)

It will be interesting to see what kind of feed back you get as most on this board are not using GH for anti-aging purposes. 

But nonetheless, I'll give my experience w MK677 w respect to what I've seen over he past month. 

Clearer, smoother, tighter skin. Rapid fingernail growth. Increased rate of growth of facial and scalp hair. 

Injury relief w regards to chronic and acute joint and tissue injuries. Over a 4 Wk period I have seen a remarkable improvement in both of my elbows, my forearms, rotator cuff, and my knees. 

My sleep is deeper which produces the result of better looking skin. My wife has commented that my skin looks better and healthier. 

Also, in general, it appears to I prove my mood. Which is awesome, because I tend to be one cranky motherfucker. 

That's all I got.


----------



## aon1 (Sep 16, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> It will be interesting to see what kind of feed back you get as most on this board are not using GH for anti-aging purposes.
> 
> But nonetheless, I'll give my experience w MK677 w respect to what I've seen over he past month.
> 
> ...




Thanks ranger what kind of dose did you start out with? I have rotator cuff issues myself from when I was younger and the last week or so out of the blue they've  come back with a vengeance.I'm not really sure why , I always work around the issue, no heavy flat bench , really watch my other movements. I'm starting to feel other age issues also , I think part is running a long cycle but end of the day age is most of it. So I'm thinking it time to persue anti aging with my training.


----------



## aon1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Scratch the dose question I read other thread ......thanks again


----------



## cybrsage (Oct 3, 2015)

Pharm is definitely the better choice if you have the cash.  If not, do searches for blood tests done to see the levels different UGL brands give.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Oct 21, 2015)

aon1 said:


> Scratch the dose question I read other thread ......thanks again



Sorry I didn't see this earlier brother, but glad you found the info on the other thread!


----------



## squatster (Nov 21, 2015)

For anti-aging would you use 5 iu every day 7 days per week or take days off in between?


----------



## nothuman (Dec 9, 2015)

K1 said:


> Obviously pharma would be the optimum choice if you have access to unlimited cash...If not ugl like grey tops are the way to go! They work great and do the job they are intended to do.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for anti-aging or fat burning properties then 5iu is all you need in a dose to take care of those.




You shouldn't need 5iu for anti aging. More like 2iu. 5iu long term is playing with fire


----------



## usmctrainer0311 (Jan 2, 2016)

5iu is definitely more on the bodybuilding side. anti-aging is without a doubt 1-2iu's 5 days a week depending on your age maybe even up to 3ius but nothing more than that


----------



## DNP-Direct (Jan 10, 2016)

usmctrainer0311 said:


> 5iu is definitely more on the bodybuilding side. anti-aging is without a doubt 1-2iu's 5 days a week depending on your age maybe even up to 3ius but nothing more than that



Pharma is obviously going to be better but comes with a steep price tag, like K1 stated greytop and other top generics will give you the results you want. For anti-aging imo 2iu/day is enough for males and 1iu for females, but for optimal fatloss 4-5iu would be better.


----------



## Barks (Feb 7, 2016)

In 2005 my doc prescribed 2 iu's a day 6 days a week. It took about 3 months to really feel the difference. In fairness though I was in very bad health and 6 months prior went through chemotherapy that really sucked life out of me. I think if someone was already healthy they would get results much more rapidly.


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 7, 2016)

IMO 2 iu's is plenty for Anti age. here is the kicker; you have to have good GH. IMO generics are crap, you cant rely on the iu's, they are inconsistent.  Although one generic which has  a great reputation is the "greys". I am currently using 2 iu's and I feel the sides.  I started with 4 iu's and "felt" amazing, mood, sleep etc...I reduced to 2 iu's just for cost savings,  It will make fat loss much easier.  If I could afford 4 iu's I would run it 5 days on 2 off or EOD.  I look at GH as a long term suppliment,  I turn 50 this year and people cant believe I am 49 now.  so yeah it works, get good GH.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 16, 2016)

With pharma grade you only need 1-2ius max for antiaging.


----------

